# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  شو هي ؟؟؟

## ريمي

شو هي الابتسامة الي بتحبها 
وليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا بحب ابتسامة  :Icon31:  
بتعبر عن شعوري  
او احكي اني هون او ارحب بعضو وبس

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بتعبر اني مقهور

----------


## آلجوري

:Cry2: 

بتعبر اني راح اموت من القهر

----------


## eng.samara

:Bl (3):  زنخ

----------


## saousana

:416c1f9d04: 
 انا نفسي اعرف هاج عن شو بعبر
اللي بعرف يا جماعة يحكيلي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_
انا نفسي اعرف هاج عن شو بعبر
اللي بعرف يا جماعة يحكيلي 
_



ولو عيوني يا سوسن بحكيلك ... بس بعد ما أشوفك وتنضربي إن شاء الله  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (54):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> انا نفسي اعرف هاج عن شو بعبر
> اللي بعرف يا جماعة يحكيلي 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> ولو عيوني يا سوسن بحكيلك ... بس بعد ما أشوفك وتنضربي إن شاء الله


ليش بدك تضربيني 
انا سوسو المسكينة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

ليش بدك تضربيني 
انا سوسو المسكينة_ 



 لا خلاص مشان الله أنا ما بتحمل  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ريمي

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> ليش بدك تضربيني 
> انا سوسو المسكينة_ 
> 
> 
> 
>  لا خلاص مشان الله أنا ما بتحمل


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

الابتسامة الي بتعبر عن حب كبير

----------

